# Lausmittel Program ab welcher Temperatur ?



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2007)

Hallo zusammen !

Kann mir bitte wer sagen, ab welcher Wassertemperatur das Mittel
"Program" angewendet werden kann ?

Habe momentan 11°C Wassertemperatur und meine Kois fangen verstärkt an sich zu scheuern, dh. auch die Karpfenläuse dürften wieder aktiv werden, die ich mir letztes Jahr durch einen leider unüberlegten Koikauf eingeschleppt habe.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2007)

Hallo

da deine Koi den Winter überstanden haben , tippe ich mal nicht auf Argulus sondern eher auf __ Parasiten . Bevor du mit solch einem Hammer wie Program auf deine Koi losgehst , vergewissere dich bitte erst , gegen was du behandelst .


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2007)

*karpfenlaus*

Hi !

Es handelt sich zu 100% um Karpfenläuse, da es im Winter leider einen Ausfall gegeben hat, bei welchem ich die Karpfenlaus noch vom Fischkörper entfernen konnte.


----------

